# savage choice?



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

should i get the savage varmint model 12fvss or thepackage 16fxp3, i dont really care that there isnt a scope on the 16 because i would get a enw scope right away. i like the12 more because it has a 26 inch barrel.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It depends on what you want to do with the rifle, the 12 FVSS has a heavy barrel, and the 16FXP3 has a standard weight barrel. And the 16FXP3 is a package rifle with a scope, but I believe it is the cheapest model Simmons that IMO isn't worth the powder to blow it up. The 12 comes without a scope. I would go with the 12, but that is because I am a fan of heavy barreled rifles. Either way you are going to have a great rifle and you will love the accutrigger.

huntin1


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I really don't like having my scope chosen for me, so I really hate the package deals. And it's really not just not as good a rifle as the other Savages.

I'd go with the 12BVSS. I shot one and it's pretty damn good. I'm a target guy only, so I ended up going with a 10FP-LE2 (police tactical with a 26" bull barrel). It's a fine firearm, and my new favorite in a rapidly expanding collection. It only comes in .308, so it's kinda overpowered for varmint, but it's damn good for target. There is a Savage law enforcement rifle that comes in .223, though, and I expect it's just as accurate. Mine did 1/2MOA out of the box with the widest group, and they claim a minimum of 1MOA.

That, and Simmons can't make a riflescope to save their lives, IMO. Also, I hate wood stocks with a passion unless they're REALLY gorgeous, so the 10FP-LE2 is right up my alley (replacing the stock with a MacMillan soon, anyway; black with two shades of deep claret red for marbling).

Are you varmint hunting? I can't imagine a deer hunter going with a Savage. Largely because deer and big-game hunters have long stopped caring about accuracy and have come to focus on augmenting poor shooting skills with magic cartridges and short magnums.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dave_w said:


> Are you varmint hunting? I can't imagine a deer hunter going with a Savage. Largely because deer and big-game hunters have long stopped caring about accuracy and have come to focus on augmenting poor shooting skills with magic cartridges and short magnums.


Not all of us.  

Here is my target/deerhunting/varmint rifle.

Savage 10FP .308, B&C Duramaxx stock, Sightron 4x16x42 AO Mildot:










If you don't care about the stainless barrel, then I would suggest looking at the straight 10FP, comes in either the .223 or .308 in a 24" barrel.

http://www.savagearms.com/10fp.htm


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I would go 12FVSS. My buddy has one in 270WSM that is an absolute tack driver. I like the accutrigger, the heavy fluted barrel, and it is very comfortable to shoot. One thing to replace in the future is the tupperware stock, though.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i have a question. On the savage website it says that the 270 short magnum has a 24 inch barrell, but i have a catalogue from another store and it says it comes with a 26 inch barell. this is for the model 16fss. could anyone tell me which one is the right number


----------

